# Metal Roof Leak Treatment for strange design



## Dbaroco (5 mo ago)

I have been struggling to get a fix for this leak which you can see is due to water runoff at joint. Not sure if I should patch the whole side or install more metal roof materials? 

Any ideas much appreciated - other than complete replacement .


----------



## Dbaroco (5 mo ago)

Was thinking of doing roof repair wet patch + fabric since its on 5-6 ft section


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

You need to put a flat roof single ply membrane on that and ditch the metal


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

Bad design and poor panel layout.


On a side note, I'd also get those pine needles out of your shingle Valley too. Creates a damn and causes more leaks and problems


----------

